# AM I RIGHT OR WRONG?



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

I probably did not post this in the right spot. If not I am sorry. My daughter brought home a 16 week old rott puppy. 3 of my goats are full grown, but 1 is 6 months. Anyway her dog likes to chase my goats. My dogs don't chase goats. I told her to not allow it. That it needs to stop. As you all know I have one that is pregnant and due very soon. She tells me that he can not hurt the bigger ones. I told her it does not matter. He needs to be taught the goats as well as my chickens are off limits. I know he is a puppy and wants to play. But I say this behavior is wrong and needs to be corrected now. Before he gets bigger and kills one of them. What do you all think?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 28, 2011)

You are right.  He needs to learn NOW that chasing the goats is forbidden.  I don't care if he is a puppy...if he is allowed to do it now, he will not stop and a goat (or all of them) will end up dead.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. I told her that. Did not want the dog quick story how it came here. Her and ex fiance went to buy. Both supposed to pay 1/2 each. She ended up paying $300.00 for dog. Him nothing. Lies came around. Relationship ended and dog ended up here with her. No papers no nothing. UUUUGGGHHHHH


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 28, 2011)

I worry that your daughter may not have what it takes to handle a male rottie.  She is already showing that she is willing to indulge puppy behavior....really BAD behavior and just chalk it up to "he's a puppy and wants to play".  I don't mean that as an insult at all, but handing a rottie takes a really strong personality or they will run all over you.  they are VERY smart dogs and figure out really fast what they can get away with.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh you are not being mean. I do not allow it. I think I just needed to hear it from someone else that I was right. I do not allow it. And will not. I told her she has to get on the ball of this or he will have to leave. I will not have any of my animals hurt. I don't think she has the knowledge to handle him. But hopefully between my husband myself and our friend that has raised many rotts it will work out. He is never allowed around them unattended.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 28, 2011)

I also agree that shouldn't be allowed.  Even our dogs as small puppies are always expected to follow the house and farm rules that we would expect an adult dog to follow to ensure they develop good habits as soon as possible.    I feel for you having a child still living with you, my daughter is turning 18 next week and she has decided she is an adult, only problem is mom and dad are still flipping the bills and putting a roof over her head.  My husband and mine favorite line these days is, "She is confussed."    Our daughters would probably have alot to talk about with their controlling parents.  Good luck.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 28, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Oh you are not being mean. I do not allow it. I think I just needed to hear it from someone else that I was right. I do not allow it. And will not. I told her she has to get on the ball of this or he will have to leave. I will not have any of my animals hurt. I don't think she has the knowledge to handle him. But hopefully between my husband myself and our friend that has raised many rotts it will work out. He is never allowed around them unattended.


good..it sounds like you have a good handle on this then.  I sure hope it works out for you.  Rotties are really awesome dogs....I had them for many years and recently rescued one.  I never planned on keeping her because I knew that I wanted an Anatolian but I kept her long enough to get her healthy again and spayed, then sent her to a rottie rescue.  She was a really good dog and she has a forever home with her foster family.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

Heck I have both my kids living home. Daughter is 25 and son is 23. But I do have to say they both work and pay their bills. Don't do much of anything to help here. They seem to think they don't have to help cause they are not their animals. I love them to death but am so ready for them to leave. Both had moved out and than after bad life decisions they are both back home. That is how I have ended up with all the cats and dogs I have is because of them. I end up having to take care of them. Only 3 of the animals we have are ours. (not counting the chickens and goats)


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with all of the above posts - nip it in the bud now...it'll only continue if you don't.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 28, 2011)

I definitely agree, either this behavior needs to be stopped asap, or the dog needs to go.
I have met quite a few rotties that were gentle giants barking and growling at a distance, but wimper and creep away the second someone started walking up the driveway, but it is always better to be very safe, than very sorry. That Rottie might even become a great LGD if trained properly... but it MUST be trained.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 28, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Heck I have both my kids living home. Daughter is 25 and son is 23. But I do have to say they both work and pay their bills. Don't do much of anything to help here. They seem to think they don't have to help cause they are not their animals. I love them to death but am so ready for them to leave. Both had moved out and than after bad life decisions they are both back home. That is how I have ended up with all the cats and dogs I have is because of them. I end up having to take care of them. Only 3 of the animals we have are ours. (not counting the chickens and goats)


  I feel for you, I really do. She works 30 to 50 hours a week at the golden arches and spends all her money on stuff, but not bills, This summer that is changing. She will be paying her cell phone, Car insurance, and contributing to some of the household needs.  she says she work 40 hours a week, she doesn't have time to help do house work.     Like really, are you kidding me? 

Sorry to get off subject.   Good luck with the new dog. Stay strong.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's a simple solution to your problem.  Keep the dog, raise it as you would your own dog, tell daughter it's time to find her own place to live.  You'd be amazed at how this shapes kids up quick.  Problem solved.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 29, 2011)

I officially DON'T want my kids to grow up!!!!! Here I was thinking it got easier the older they got.   Good luck with the dog and kids, YOUR RIGHT!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 29, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I officially DON'T want my kids to grow up!!!!! Here I was thinking it got easier the older they got.   Good luck with the dog and kids, YOUR RIGHT!!!!


I miss my babies, teenagers are frustrating and expensive. My advice to everyone with young children is save as much money now as possible, buy used for them whenever possible, because you are going to  need the money when they are older.  Car insurance, schooling, high-school sports,ectt..........  It was $300 this fall for my daughter to play JV soccer at the highschool.  $50 for a parking pass to park at the highschool parking lot.  The bills just keep coming.  They want to be grown-ups but are still living off of you.  I am sure not all children are the same. but the 17 to 19 age range seems mighty difficult. Unless you don't mind them living under your roof, not ever helping and doing what ever they want as if they are living under their own roof. Then things wil be fine and dandy.  I personally have a problem with it, and think if they are living with me. they need to get up in the morning and help. even if they have a full-time job and are going to school.

To the OP: sorry to get off subject.   good luck with the dogs, goats, chickens and kids.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh 20kidsonhill you just go right ahead. Does not bother me at all. I agree with you. Kids you love them but at times you just want to  them.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Oh 20kidsonhill you just go right ahead. Does not bother me at all. I agree with you. Kids you love them but at times you just want to  them.


just be glad she came home with a puppy instead of a couple of kids.  A friend of mine is raising her second set of grandkids.  Daughter dumped the first ones on her and she just about has them raised up and gone and here comes another one dumped on her.  Poor woman is never going to get to enjoy her golden years.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I am thankful. I am not ready to be a grandma. I get sick to my stomach thinking about it.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Oh I am thankful. I am not ready to be a grandma. I get sick to my stomach thinking about it.


being a grandma is wonderful when the time is right.  Like when they are married and NOT living under my roof.  I have one grandson and he is a joy.  He and his parents live on our property in their own home so I get to see him all i want and send him home when I am done enjoying him.  Grandparenting at it's finest!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 29, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Oh I am thankful. I am not ready to be a grandma. I get sick to my stomach thinking about it.


I was thankful that I have my first daughter getting ready to turn 18 this week, and no grandchildren yet.  Not that she is that kind of girl, she is a very hard worker and a great student, full-time student her senior year, honor classes, straight A's, worked 30 to 40 hours a week flipping burgers, and she wants to be a deisel mechanic. But  man they are annoying.  I have a 16 year old girl coming down the pipe-line, with her learners, I am getting so many grey hairs,  hOpe the 10 year old boy is easier.   and 20 to 60 goats on the farm depending on the time of year and a husband.  We need to start a section on the BYH, "How do us wonderful women do it?"


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2011)

.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 29, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We need to start a section on the BYH, "How do us wonderful women do it?"


Don't we though!  My daughter was a breeze.  She started dating a guy early in high school, which kept her from the crazy peer pressure stupid crap that many young girls go through.  She ended up marrying him right out of high school, which worked out fine so far (7 years married now, no kids yet).  My son was the one I lost sleep over.  He was so wild and irresponsible.  I worried constantly that I'd get a call from the police or hospital or worse.  I worried about some little bar gal would end up pregnant and I'd never get to know my first grandchild or that the child would be dumped on me (I am not sure which would be worse).  And then one day he met a really nice, decent woman at a party.  They got married 6 months later and soon after, got pregnant.  My grandson is almost 4 now and my son is has become a man.  He is no longer the irresponsible wild boy I knew.  He is an awesome father and husband and I am very proud of him.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> To the OP:  You are RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT, train the puppy now. AND remind your daughter that this is YOUR house and YOUR house = YOUR rules, fair or not.
> 
> lol, I just told my son that if this were us, I would keep the puppy and get rid of HIM.  Puppies are less trouble.  He said if it made me feel any better, he would whine and pee  in the floor.
> smart alec teenager.
> ...


Hmmm....maybe I should loan our bander to my mom to use on my brother.  My brother has 5 kids...2 of which are being raised by me...2 raised by their other grandma...and 1 with his current GF.

What the heck is with this youngest generation??


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 29, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jun 29, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I hear ya Elevan.
> 
> I have a brother like that.  I have even offered to pay his bill if he gets himself neutered.  One more baby outa  him, and I will do it myself.


I told him if he has one more kid outta wedlock and doesn't have a place of his own I'm getting a knife and castrating him myself.  I do believe that he thinks I'll do it too!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2011)

I am just glad neither of my kids have had kids yet. Neither one married. Both have been engaged. My son was with a girl for 4 yrs. They were both bad for each other. I did not like her. I tried but couldn't. But that relationship going bad was both of them. They literally destroyed each other. My daughter just broke her engagement due to lot's of lies and some other big reasons. The only grandchildren out of these relationships was my grandanimals. And I love them. But I think they need to move out. I want my house back to myself. But my husband says they can stay till they are financially stable.


----------

